# Congratulations to ME!!



## Mule (Nov 19, 2009)

The municipality I work for just finished a salary survey and I got reclassified and a raise!!!

I went from Building Official to Chief Building Official!!! Woooo Hooooo!

With that great big title I received a whopping 16 cent an hour raise!!! What can you do for $6.40 a week??? :roll:

Never mind......I just found out that puts me in the next income tax bracket so I lose money with my raise!  :shock:

Oh well....at least I have a job! A lot better than a lot of folks out there!! I am blessed!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

Mule that is just in-freakin-credible?

Congranulations!


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

Uhhhm........,  :?   Congratulations, I think, maybe.

Like you said though, you're still employed.

Time to change your signature line.


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

So, does that mean the Building Official job is now open???  Are you hiring?  The Chief B.O needs a B.O to be Chief over, or it doesn't work!  Tell 'em you are starting the interview process next week for the new BO!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

Paul, you sly dog.  You really wanna move?   :lol:


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

As a matter of fact, Gene, I do... but working for sixteen cents an hour less than a mule sounds like the punchline of a bad joke!


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

So where do you go from there???? are you locked in???

or can you be """chief building offical and bottle washer""""??????


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!



> What can you do for $6.40 a week???


That's $27.73 a month so take your wife to the movies once a month but you have to skip the bucket of popcorn


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

Mule,

I think $6.40 is what the new soda pop tax is going to be :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

Well if you save for a year 332.80 less withholding roughly 100.00 you would have 232.80 to put towards the next ICC conference! You may be able to stay for a half day! Less air fair! :lol:


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

Congrats.

If you are looking for a Building Official....


----------



## fatboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

16 cents........and a TITLE?

.......you're killin dude! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mule (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

I feel really special!! I can think about going to the ICC Conference next year!

And I'm the Chief of No-One! I do have one combination inspector, public works inspecor, and a permit technician though! Speaking of changing the signature line...why don't other put their accoplishments in the signture line! It would help know each other better or maybe it's not a good thing to know you better huh????

So.....no....not hiring anyone..sorry!

cda....locked in, sort-of...they could give me additional duties. The good thing about my job is, I don't have code enforcement (high grass and junk), planning and zoning, board of appeals, building maintenance, and animal control like I did have at the previous employer for 18 years!

I'm topped out and 2.5 years until I retire! I'll have 30 years in the Texas Municipal Retirement System. The only raise will be COL. But I'm as happy as a pig in mud!!


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

That 16 cents is going to compound and contribute to your retirement calculation - seriously, any little bit helps depending on their formula!


----------



## JBI (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

Mule - Congratulations on paying more income tax than the raise you received! No wait...

I mean, Congratulations on your new title and all the 'additional duty at no additional compensation' they're going to give you! DOH!

I mean, Congratulations, you deserve it. (actually you probably deserve better, but that's likely the best you'll get)

"But I'm as happy as a pig in mud!!"

Maybe you should change your avatar too... Oh, wait. Kilitact is using a pig for his avatar. There's a joke in there somewhere, but I'm not sure what kind of mood ol' Kil is in today...  :lol:


----------



## Big Mac (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

This reminds me of a story my Dad used to tell, about the guy who was made forman.  When asked what he was now being paid, he relplied, "I had to take a 25 cents per hour cut but that's okay, it's worth something to be boss".


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Congratulations to ME!!

Congratulations to you Mule!    Atta boy and all that stuff...   :lol:   Hang in there for that reee-tirement.

Can any of us really afford to retire, since the Fed`rul  gub' mint is spending us into oblivion.

John,

Easy does it there on the Kilitact comments.   He's kinda quiet today, so let's not disturb him.    He may come out

with the Pig Fangs showing.          We don't really need anymore late afternoon "additional drama" do we?


----------

